# Home Depot/Lowes Ariens??



## hawk196 (Jan 27, 2021)

32" Ariens pro snowblower - general for sale - by owner


I'm selling my 32" pro model snowblower. It has a 13hp tecumseh snow king motor. This is not like the cheap models at the lowes and home depot this thing is an animal and built to last. I just...



hudsonvalley.craigslist.org





I saw this ad and he made a comment that its not a machine from HD or lowes

What are the differences between a big box store machine vs a true ariens and how do you identify one purchased from lowes/HD?

TIA


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

There is no difference in the machines carried by big box retailers and the machines carried by dealers. The difference can be in how well the machine was assembled and set up.

In Canada the big box stores only carry the cheaper lines of machines (Compact, Classic and Deluxe). If you want to purchase a SHO, Platinum or Pro series you have to go to a dealer. This may be different in the US.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I believe its like Ziggy stated ... although I have never bought a new snowblower, it is my understanding the dealer would have some of the higher priced / different models than the big box stores. I believe you would also get a better final assembly at the dealer and certainly a better warranty, as the big box stores do not have a repair center on site, as the dealer's do.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

HUUUUGE difference. min wage slave putting a machine together from box or dealer?
Dealers ( generally speaking ) will take better care of customer.
Even if you have to pay more at dealer it is mucho worth it.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

can you save money and get it delivered unassembled to your home?


----------



## hawk196 (Jan 27, 2021)

rwh963 said:


> can you save money and get it delivered unassembled to your home?


I'm looking for a used one and wanted to know if the machines at lowes/HD we're the same at a dealer


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If its the same model .......


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I think Big Box stores carry more of the low priced machines, which you can get elsewhere also. One thing I've read about with appliances and don't know if it applies to blowers or not - model numbers. Some companies will put a different model number on units that say go to Home Depot than elsewhere. That way Home Deport (e.g.) can offer a price match etc. on identical machines which they know won't happen as that model is not available except through that store chain. Other than the model number, the unit can be otherwise identical to one you can get elsewhere.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Home Depot and Lowes carry the same blowers you can get at the dealer. However they only carry the lower end units, like the Sno-Tek, Classic, Compact, Deluxe and maybe 1 model Platinum. If you want the higher end machines, including the Professional line and more Platinums and more choices in all the other categories, you need to go to the dealer. The actual model numbers on the units at home depot are the same as the model numbers on the ones at the dealer, for the ones they do carry. This is also true for some of the other brands. You have more to choose from at the Dealer. The units home depot does carry at the dealer are usually a little higher priced at the dealer, however, you can usually expect better support, assembly and knowledge from the folks at the dealer, not always, but usually. As far as warranty, the warranty is set by Ariens and standard no matter where you buy your machine, however it usually goes faster and is easier done at the dealer. Some home depots have repair shops in the tool rental area for machines. Not all of them, but some do. If your buying a machine that is carried at both the Dealer and Home Depot, you can usually save a little money on the machine at home depot. If your mechanically inclined thay can be sn advantage, because even if you did buy a unit, that wasn't properly assembled at Home Depot, you can correct it yourself. Although, typically these new Ariens machines come 90% assembled on the pallet, usually the only things that need to be put together are flipping up and bolting the handles in place and adding the gas and oil. If you buy a unit at home depot, try to be careful and not buy one that sat outside on display in front of the store all winter. Get one that was inside the store, you can usually tell, ones that sat outside will have some dirt on them and often a little surface rust on some of the hardware. Something you don't usually have to worry about at the dealer.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

home depot here is worthless. they continue to disappoint over the years. lack of stock, special orders gone missing, run around on tool warranties. the only way we use them now is cash and carry.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> HUUUUGE difference. min wage slave putting a machine together from box or dealer?
> Dealers ( generally speaking ) will take better care of customer.
> Even if you have to pay more at dealer it is mucho worth it.



Weeeell, OK! Over the years I have participated, I found you to be one of the more knowledgeable contributors. Now lets get to Home Depot which I have zero relations with. In fact, I do most of my big box purchasing at Lowes where the give me a 10% veterans discount.

Pay at HD (google) ranges from $10.75-18.83. Service techs get $19.99. HD offers 401Ks with company match, sick days, personal days and vacation. I seriously doubt many of the big brand service shops match HD's salaries & benefits.

I enjoyed a professional life (engineering), but I always show a great respect for everyone whose job entails working with their hands. All through my college years, I had to work supporting my wife and 2 kids while doing so. It was not easy at all. Prior to college I worked as a tree climber and yes I was married then.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

hawk196 said:


> I'm looking for a used one and wanted to know if the machines at lowes/HD we're the same at a dealer


Yes. If you get the same model. I'll use mine Ariens as an example. An Ariens 921036 is the same if you purchased it from me or if you purchased an Ariens 921036 at HD or Lowe's


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

foggysail said:


> Weeeell, OK! Over the years I have participated, I found you to be one of the more knowledgeable contributors. Now lets get to Home Depot which I have zero relations with. In fact, I do most of my big box purchasing at Lowes where the give me a 10% veterans discount.
> 
> Pay at HD (google) ranges from $10.75-18.83. Service techs get $19.99. HD offers 401Ks with company match, sick days, personal days and vacation. I seriously doubt many of the big brand service shops match HD's salaries & benefits.
> 
> I enjoyed a professional life (engineering), but I always show a great respect for everyone whose job entails working with their hands. All through my college years, I had to work supporting my wife and 2 kids while doing so. It was not easy at all. Prior to college I worked as a tree climber and yes I was married then.


Not to speak for orangputeh, but I think his point is not to disparage Home Depot techs, but to point out the benefits of using a dealer.
A dealer will remember you (if he is good) and may priorities your repairs as an existing customer. You may even get some discounts on parts or buying a new model as an existing customer.

I purchased my Ariens from a dealer who assembled it, brought it to my house, showed me all the features. Granted most posters here would not need it.

My neighbor across the street went to Home Depot. The unit arrived broken. They wouldn’t pick it up and I helped him by bringing it down with my truck. They looked at the broken unit, and said they were going to ship it back to the factory. They didn’t have more of the same unit and offered credit on a machine in stock.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Snowguy summed it up .....


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

My past experience with home despot in trying to buy a Toro 828 
and the recent example above are one more reason they will not 
get a penny from me anymore.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I know for a fact that there is a BIG difference between Big Box Store and Dealership machines when it comes to John Deere.
There are 2 totally different part sets used on the machines when they are manufactured.
The cheaper part sets are used on the BBS models compared to the part sets used on the units that are sold through their Authorized Dealerships.
When ordering parts, the serial numbers have to be checked before ordering because of the major differences in the parts. 
The serial number check will show if it is a BBS unit right away when looking up any parts for them, and there is a big difference on the price of the replacement parts.
When you have the parts in your hand, both the BBS part and the real Dealership part, you will see the difference.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

OK...fair enough for comparing big boxes to dealers. I told my dealer story before on the forum and one more time should not hurt. I think the time frame was either March 2018 or 2019 when I tried twice to purchase my Ariens 28 Pro from two different local dealers. For clarity it was around the LAST week in March. I asked for a discount on a new machine paying cash. Neither would budge but that is fine, I just refused to buy from them but if it had been September or October I would have understood and would have accepted their asking price. If either had offered a hundred bucks off the 2200 or 2299... too long ago for me to remember the exact prices, I WOULD CERTAINLY HAVE PURCHASED MY MACHINE FROM THELOCAL GUY.

So I was forced to use my keyboard and found just what I needed on Ebay, a 28 Ariens Pro, flor sample. Again, too long ago for details but I think they wanted 1900-1950 for the machine with FREE shipping to my garage door AND NO SALES TAX!!! And NO floor model at all! It was delivered with the original Arien's plastic wrap. And yes I had to do me own assembly. Took all of 20 minutes including clearing the machine from the plastic wrap.

Now back to the big box stores. I know for a fact I can badger them for discounts. For example, I needed a dishwasher for one of my apartments. Lowes had one that had some damage but damage not visible after the machine was installed. It was a 600+ machine and they were asking in the 450 range. I offered the sales guy 225. He checked with his manager who accepted my grossly unfair offer. The store was in New Bedford, MA and I wanted it delivered to Central Falls, RI which they did.....FREE! And when I went to pay for the machine, I remined the cashier of my 10% military discount which further lowered my cost.

Normally I try to avoid putting pressure onto a guy who is operating a business, But a big box is another matter. I try to treat others fairly and I ask the same from them.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

foggysail said:


> I know for a fact I can badger them for discounts.


I hear that! And I discovered that there are online outlets that cater to the big box stores when they change out their kitchen displays. You can get a brand new unit that was just placed into the display cabinets and was never really installed or used for a tiny fraction of the retail price. For example, my current *Frigidaire* range retailed for about $1500, but I purchased it in 2016 from the display broker in Lenexa Kansas for $287.93 + $250 liftgate shipping from the Sears store it was in directly to my kitchen floor. It arrived in perfect condition with all the components & manuals and cocooned in bubble wrap and cardboard on a small 32" pallet.






American Freight | Discount Furniture, Mattress & Appliance Store


Sears Outlet & FFO Home are now part of American Freight. Shop the widest assortment of quality furniture, mattresses, and home appliances at low prices!




www.americanfreight.com






*ITEM DETAILS*


*FFED3025PB 30 DropIn Electric Range Black*
Size: 28.35 x 30.0 x 36.65
Condition: Reconditioned / Display
Item# 02240379991
Mfr# FFED3025PB

*PRICE**QTY*​*ITEM SUBTOTAL*​


*Member Price 287.93**1*​*287.93*​









*Shipping & Delivery $250.00*
​


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Does this display broker ship all through the country?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Does this display broker ship all through the country?


Apparently... I'm in Maine and they shipped it from Lenexa, Kansas.

With the demise of Sears, etc., they've been absorbed into American Freight.





American Freight | Discount Furniture, Mattress & Appliance Store


Sears Outlet & FFO Home are now part of American Freight. Shop the widest assortment of quality furniture, mattresses, and home appliances at low prices!




www.americanfreight.com


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey Tabora, I wonder if I could get that lucky finding a small SUBZERO refrigerator 
with an icemaker and a bottom freezer???????


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Purchased the HSS928 from Home Depot. I did thr unpacking and prep work myself


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Michigan_Snow said:


> Purchased the HSS928 from Home Depot. I did the unpacking and prep work myself


That is the way to do from any BBS....especially a BBQ Grill/Smoker


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

As far as assembly needing to be done at the point of sale (be it an OPE dealer or a Big Box Store), aren't we really talking about minor setup of the handle bars and maybe the chute? The bulk of the machine is already assembled.

Sure the $10/hr pot heads at the big box store may not do as good a job as a dealer, but there is not all that much to do.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

tpenfield said:


> Sure the $10/hr pot heads at the big box store may not do as good a job as a dealer, but there is not all that much to do.


Yeah but like... hey man... I gotta get outta here by like 4:20, right... 🤪

4:50... Hey man look... we can make a bong with this fuel line and stuff I found in my pockets Bro...😁

7:38... Customer's machine burns to the ground. Along with his attached garage... and the house to which it was attached. 

No thanks. 🍻


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

tpenfield said:


> Sure the $10/hr pot heads at the big box store may not do as good a job as a dealer, but there is not all that much to do.


When I was at Lowes (coming from a mechanical/industrial supply background) at 68, my boss was 72 we built stuff and adjusted it correctly, and neither one of us did pot. Lowes walked all 5 of us out the door and replaced us with outside contractors. We were basically told to get product on the floor ASAP, but we did the adjustments to the cables anyway, as most were not in spec. especially the auger cable. One of our young staff drank a 6 pack of Monster Energy drink...he only lasted a week before they fired his derriere. One of the big problems there as I see it, was mishandling of goods from warehouse to stores with unbelievable damage. My reputable dealer had nothing in stock, and I bought from Lowes due to the scarcity issues. Both cables had to be adjusted as well as the skid shoes. Upon first use I replaced the auger belt as the finger guard wore a groove in it. Additionally, you could see the wear in the finger guard. Did that come out of Ariens factory like that? I doubt it, my thoughts are rough handling, dropped/whatever. My dealer never would have let a machine out the door in that condition. Most likely this is my last snowblower and fortunately works flawlessly. I cringe at those customers who may have issues with items not set up properly from BBS's, Mowers and snowblowers returned was ridiculous. John Deere had their own factory crew come in for riding mowers.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Hollowpoint said:


> That is the way to do from any BBS....especially a BBQ Grill/Smoker


So when I was bbq/grille shopping last year, I let the specialty store that specializes in those things handle it - ended up with a Napoleon Prestige - built in North America ( my favorite friends to the north in Canadia should know this brand well).
Me in love with it…


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Michigan_Snow said:


> ended up with a Napoleon Prestige


Built several Napoleon grills, perhaps not that exact model, what a quality excellent product!


----------



## dgb553 (Nov 21, 2021)

I bought my 2010 Ariens Platinum 24 from HD. Our local store did not have one in stock, so HD drop shipped one to me! I put it together myself and it has been a very reliable machine over the years. When I compared Lowes's offerings to HD, Lowes did not offer upper end units.


----------

